# Cryptanthus trouble



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello - I haven't been able to find a solution for this on dendroboard or online, so I was hoping someone might be able to give some guidance.

I recently planted a new vivarium. One of the plants I got was a cryptanthus (don't know exactly which species). The end of most of the leaves were already brown when I got it - the lady at the nursery said to just trim the brown parts off. So I treated the plant before I stuck it in the viv - thoroughly removed dirt from the roots, then soaked in water for 10 min then bleach for 2 min, then rinsed and soaked a couple more min. Then I removed the brown parts of the leaves by tearing with my hands (did not use scissors).


Here's how it looked after purchase:




But over the last couple days, the end of the leaves continue to get more brown and today when I got home there were these darker black steaks on some of them.




Also, at first I had planted it somewhat epiphyitically, in part of a piece of driftwood with sphagnum wrapped around the roots. Then I did some more reading and read cryptanthus tend to be planted in the ground and can have big root structures. So I removed the sphagnum and just planted it right in the substrate (NE Herp substrate). I also was worried I had been over-misting my viv the last several days, was using about a cup of water 2X/day, spraying mostly the moss slurry but briefly spraying all the other plants too.

Any idea what could be the cause here? Overwatering or disease? Were these leaves already dead when I bought it and beyond repair? It looks like the small leaves right in the center still look good so I wonder if I should wait it out, try and trim off the brown/black portions again, or what.

I would appreciate any advice. This is my favorite plant I purchased and would be kind of a downer if I lost it. I can provide more info if that helps. I've tried to document everything on my build thread here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/228497-70-gal-display-cube-feedback-appreciated.html

Thanks in advance,
Thane


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't think that there is anything to worry about.
The new leaves growing in look fine.

The leaf ends were damaged and turned brown.
Also the bleach treatment almost always results in some additional damage.

Brown leaf tips could be caused by several things such as over fertilizing, copper exposure (bromeliad family members are sensitive to copper), or perhaps it was kept too dry by the grower (Cryptanthus likes to be kept moist).


As needed, I recommend using sterilized scissors (wipe with 10% bleach) to trim the ends rather than tearing/ripping by hand. The scissors will give you a clean cut without damaging the end any further.

Keep the plant moist but on the dry side (not soaking wet) so that there isn't any rot developing as it is acclimating/recovering. 

Good Luck!


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you so much - 

I did wonder if it was overfertilizing, since that's the only reason I could find online that would cause brown leaf tips. All I know is the medium it was in when I bought it had a fine, bright green mold or algae-like substance growing over it, so I wonder if that was caused by use of fertilizer.

My only follow up question - should I trim the brown part off the leaves at this point, or leave them alone? Like is the expected result that all the leaves with the brown tips will continue dying and fall off, or can they recover if I trim them with sanitized scissors?

Thanks again,
Thane


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Sanitizing the scissors in between plants is just "good practice" to cut down on any chance of contamination (often used for orchids).

Cutting the ends is going to give a new brown edge at the cut, so it won't result in a perfect edge...you'll just have to wait till the new leaves grow in.

Some of the brown ends look like they dried / sealed over so if you want you can cut off the excess dried dead material as long as you don't redamage the end.

If you find any soft mushy material then it is better to cut it off using the clean scissors where the leaf is healthy so you can remove the soft material cleanly.


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Forgot to add:

If successful, the ends should "seal over" / heal and then you will just have cut end with a brown edge.
I can see some ends like this already on the plant.

If you find that the brown / black continues to spread inward from the end, then you should make a clean sterilized cut in a healthy portion of the leaf to remove the brown black portion cleanly as I previously mentioned for soft/mushy material.


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Okay - thank you for the detailed responses and guidelines. That gives me something solid to go on.

I expected some plant death after I planted the vivarium, I just really don't want to lose this one in particular. This pure white one was in with a bunch of pink ones at the nursery. The lady said they all came off the same mother plant, which makes me thinks it is showing some sort of recessive genes. I don't think I'd be able to replace it if I killed it.

Thanks again,
Thane


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Your problem is that you have a plant with little to no chlorophyll, so it cannot photosynthesize properly, so it will slowly decline til it's dead. Sorry.


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Your problem is that you have a plant with little to no chlorophyll, so it cannot photosynthesize properly, so it will slowly decline til it's dead. Sorry.


Thanks Jason - so if I understand correctly - since it's almost pure white and has no green or other pigmented leaves means it doesn't have any chlorophyll, correct? 

You think I was correct assuming this was some sort of recessive genes being expressed? Like in nature it would be a disadvantage to have white leaves? I guess I'll just trim the leaves as suggested above and hope for the best but if/when it dies I'll get one of the pink or green ones to replace it.


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

I would wait and see what it does in your vivarium.

The original plant didn't look that great and perhaps looked like it received too much sun.

Cryptanthus changes color depending upon light conditions. It could have been bleached out by too bright of light exposure. It may green up in your vivarium where the light levels should be lower than in full sun / at the nursery.

Only real way to tell is the waiting game. It did make it to this size already so it does look like it has the ability to grow.

However it is correct to assume that a "white" plant without adequate chlorophyll levels will always struggle more / fail to thrive.


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Okay - thanks again. I went and trimmed the leaves. I'd post a photo but I think he's embarrassed now. 

I did move it to a higher point in the vivarium yesterday so it could get a little more light. There are a few green streaks running down some of the broader leaves so like you said I guess we'll play the waiting game and see what happens. Worst case scenario, I'll go get a green or pink one next time. I still think it's a pretty cool plant.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I think that white color is really cool. I would put that in a tank in heart beat


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks, John. I was really curious to see if the pups that come off it would be pink or white. I couldn't find any pictures of other white ones online. But we'll have to see if it survives first. I'll post on here if it gets better, but guessing I won't know for a week or so.


----------

